# Success Story



## husbandinthemking (Oct 3, 2008)

Just stoppping by the see how everyone is doing. My wife and I are still happy and everything is good.

Any anyone else have success stories to share?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

yes my H and I have been successful for one more day :smthumbup: i guess we'll just keep going...


----------



## husbandinthemking (Oct 3, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> yes my H and I have been successful for one more day :smthumbup: i guess we'll just keep going...


That is great! I was wondering if these boards were helping anyone else besides me.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

these boards have helped me so much. when i first came on here, and i was still really angry with my H, i came across a couple of posters that sounded so much like my H and i just wanted to yell at them. lol. but i actually ended up giving them advice, and wanting to help them, and even feeling sympathy for them. it was very strange, but very therapeutic.


----------



## husbandinthemking (Oct 3, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> these boards have helped me so much. when i first came on here, and i was still really angry with my H, i came across a couple of posters that sounded so much like my H and i just wanted to yell at them. lol. but i actually ended up giving them advice, and wanting to help them, and even feeling sympathy for them. it was very strange, but very therapeutic.


It is funny how many of us are very similiar in the way we act and perceive things. 

I noticed that some people hold unrealistic expectations for marriage and find themselves getting bored, straying, etc. I feel these are the people who are looking for the "fairy tale" marriage.


----------

